

Ask HN: Anyone know a good Joomla guy? - brandnewlow

I've got a woefully out of date Joomla site with a few moving pieces that no longer make sense to me 3 years on.  Would like to find someone to upgrade anything that needs to be upgraded, move it off shared hosting to Linode, and then install a new module or two.  Contact info is in my profile.
======
shiftpgdn
Sent you an e-mail.

